
Zelda: Link's Awakening: Kennel Glitch - Ivoah
http://artemis251.fobby.net/zelda/kennel/kennel.php
======
mcphilip
Back in 1993 when this was released, in the pre gamefaqs era, I found a glitch
where pausing the game while transitioning to then next screen would warp you
all the way to the same position on the next screen. E.g. Leave screen on the
left side, appear on next screen all the way to the left instead of the right
side of the screen. This allowed you to break the game in all sorts of fun
ways :)

I assume the internets have known about that glitch for a long time but it was
really fun to feel like I had some secret trick as a kid that no one else had
found.

~~~
Kapow
That was actually mentioned in Nintendo Power volume 50, it's one of the most
well-known and easy-to-perform video game glitches.

They also mentioned the Zelda 2 glitch where you could wrong-warp by jumping
off the top of the screen and using the Fairy spell. You could get into a
weird town that didn't exist, and if you left you were stuck in the middle of
the ocean.

~~~
mwpmaybe
Oh good grief, that happened to me by accident once and I had no idea what was
going on. I think I had to restart the game! Thank you for clearing up this
mystery for eight-year-old me.

------
stormbrew
You can actually use this glitch for an ending warp to finish it in minutes:
[http://www.speedrun.com/run/9me9l88z](http://www.speedrun.com/run/9me9l88z)

~~~
Bahamut
I was wondering whether that would be brought up - that link is actually to a
friend's run, as far as I know he still holds the record for fastest finish of
that game, although I don't think he actively tries to defend it anymore.

~~~
pikzen
It still is the world record for Any%, yes. I'm surprised that a speedrun on
an emulator is accepted though, but it seems most of the GBC runs are ran on
an emulator.

~~~
artemisbot
Game capture from a gbc/GBA is not possible, without using a game boy player
for the GameCube - hence the emulator is used so they can actually capture the
run. Speedrun.com distributes the allowed emulators on their site so everyone
is on a level playing field.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Am I the only one who read the title as "Kernel Glitch"?

~~~
tastythrowaway2
No, you are not. I also stumbled into Kennel Gulch before I actually figured
out how to read again.

------
muterad_murilax
Video showing "worlds" 0-2:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjOO2pkN9KU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjOO2pkN9KU)

------
gdk
> This glitch _can_ permanently ruin a game file and, in the extreme case,
> possibly even erase or damage your cartridge.

How can this glitch erase the ROM in a cartridge?

~~~
stormbrew
I doubt it's implying that. It's maybe possible that you could glitch the save
data in a way that the game would crash or misbehave just from trying to read
it, though, with no way to fix it short of discharging the save data somehow
(I don't recall if gameboy games used battery backup or some kind of flash).

~~~
MrFoof
Game Boy games used a CR2016 or (later on) a CR2025 battery to maintain save
data.

These are soldered in place, which makes replacing batteries rather annoying,
though they're replaceable if you put in the effort.

~~~
leggomylibro
Unfortunately that trend didn't continue with the GBA, whose games tended to
use semi-volatile memory chips that will die after enough time or read/writes.
Many of my old GBA games won't hold a save longer than a day or two anymore,
without any viable way to repair them. Too bad, so sad.

~~~
wazanator
But hey on the bright side emulators for GBA and GBC are seemingly perfect and
run on anything. If someone makes a Gameboy advance micro clone for emulators
that is decent I would buy that in a heartbeat.

~~~
ihartley
If you already have a GBA Micro, or other GBA, you can just get a Everdrive
GBA: [http://krikzz.com/store/home/42-everdrive-
gba-x5.html](http://krikzz.com/store/home/42-everdrive-gba-x5.html)

------
cafebabbe
Found accidentally another glitch near the end of game, in the dungeon where
you carry a big heavy metal ball you can throw around.

It ended up stuck on a wall, completely glitching the game. Reloading didn't
help. My save was dead. I was devastated at the time :)

~~~
freehunter
I got all the way to the end where you are supposed to open the egg, did the
thing to open the egg, and it didn't open. I spent days going back through
every dungeon to try to trigger it but never could. I couldn't bring myself to
replay the game and hope it worked this time.

I got the game the same year it came out and still have never beaten it
because of that. Sounds like it was just a super glitchy game.

------
dec0dedab0de
I played links awakening last year, and I hit this glitch by accident. I just
turned my gameboy off though.

------
Lawtonfogle
Is there any similar writeups of the fishing glitch where you get the
fisherman to sit on the tree and then go fishing? That's one of the two I
found as a kid. The other gave me some super item but I never could recreate
it.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Didn't know about the fishing glitch, take it you mean this one?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocEh8PzoUOg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocEh8PzoUOg)

------
notadoc
Vaguely related, I'm surprised Nintendo doesn't update the graphics on these
games and re-release them for iOS, Switch, etc

------
bananicorn
Does anyone know if this works on virtual console?

~~~
alex_duf
I think most emulators have to simulate all the hardware, including the
glitches as some game rely on them in order to work.

I wouldn't be surprise if most glitches discovered were also working on an
emulator.

~~~
jfktrey
The useful features of hardware are emulated. The quirky edge cases, unused
opcodes, and more esoteric features are often left out.

The programming oversights in the game logic will remain, but the behavior can
sometimes vary when you get to the glitches that play around with memory in a
way that they normally wouldn't.

~~~
DSMan195276
I'd only add that for the GB there really aren't tons of quirky edges cases
that you can avoid handling. The GB was around in the time when developers
pretty much abused the hardware to get what they wanted, and the GB doesn't
have tons of logic to emulate in the first place. That said, what you've
described is 100% true about more advanced emulators.

